

One minor point on the comment bullshit - zdw
http://www.bynkii.com/archives/2012/01/one_minor_point_on_the_comment.html

======
statictype
I'm not a fan of Seigler's blog and his recent spate of content-free rants but
I doubt very much the reason they don't want comments is because it adds link
juice. Those who may have written a reply on their own blog wouldn't choose
not to just because comments were enabled.

